# Need wallpapers for 19 inch LCD



## shashank4u (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Guys i just got my new Viewsonic 19" LCD the ordinary wallpapers got streached or blurred a little bit.
anybody knows where i can find some cool wallpapers that would fit in the screen well.

Thanks


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

i hope this wud help
*images.google.com/images?svnum=10&...t:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GFRD&q=wallpapers

wht i mean is, do a google image search with image size as large


----------



## shashank4u (Jun 25, 2007)

1440 x 900  or more resolution i want .
what i want is specific sites which can provide wallpapers in many sizes..

and in google image search as large, the wallpapers we find are mostly or ofsizes..1024x768.

i was just predicting that someone would direct me to google and you have enticer...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 25, 2007)

Try Socksoff and Desktopography for *Widescreen* Wallpapers

Also, Deviantart has a huge amount of resource of the same, can't point you to a good collection there however.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 25, 2007)

One of the best sources for widescreen wallpaper *interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date


----------



## royal (Jun 25, 2007)

Have a look here


----------

